# Defending Starbucks.



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2013)

> [h=2]Starbucks' CEO acknowledged that Obamacare might increase insurance costs, but said the company's benefits are non-negotiable.[/h]  While other U.S. companies have cut staff or benefits in anticipation ofnext year's health care overhaul, Howard Schultz said Starbucks (SBUX, Fortune 500)' insurance plans will stay in place -- for everyone.
> "It's not about the law. It's about responsibility we have to the  people who do work and who represent us," Schultz told CNN on Tuesday.


http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/27/news/companies/starbucks-obamacare-schultz/index.html

*100 Best Companies to Work For:
73. Starbucks*
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/best-companies/2012/snapshots/73.html



> Starbucks has supported the LGBT community for many years, and we have  zero tolerance for discrimination of any kind. We have one of the  largest Employer Resource Groups for LGBT employees in the United States  helping to raise awareness about issues in the communities in which we  live and work. Our benefits program  has always offered domestic partner benefits in the United States and  Canada, and Starbucks partners actively participate and organize local  LGBT events in their communities. Were also very proud of the 100% score we received on the Corporate Equality Index from the Human Rights Campaign. We will continue to work very closely with this organization and others on topics relevant to the community.


http://www.starbucks.com/blog/our-dedication-to-embrace-diversity

						 					 					  					  					  						 						 							[h=1]American Companies That Give Back The Most, 2012[/h][h=2]10. Starbucks[/h] 							 								Charitable contributions in 2011: $30.5 million
2011 giving as a share of 2010 pre-tax profits: 2.1% 							


http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mkl45ihgi/10-starbucks/



> *Starbucks Newsroom: Starbucks Position on Open Carry Gun Laws
> *While we deeply respect the views of all our  customers, Starbucks long-standing approach to this issue remains  unchanged.  We comply with local laws and statutes in all the  communities we serve.  That means we abide by the laws that permit open  carry in 43 U.S. states.  Where these laws dont exist, openly carrying  weapons in our stores is prohibited.  The political, policy and legal  debates around these issues belong in the legislatures and courts, not  in our stores.


http://news.starbucks.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=332

*Starbucks and the environment
*


> The company has won several accolades for its environmental initiatives.


*

*


----------



## elder999 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, but their coffee sucks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2013)

Blond roast isn't bad. I usually buy tea or chai though.


----------



## Takai (Sep 16, 2013)

elder999 said:


> Yeah, but their coffee sucks!



Unfortunately, I would have to agree.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 16, 2013)

Never have I ever stepped inside a Starbucks, or visited the drive-thru.
Not too many of us left...


----------



## granfire (Sep 17, 2013)

I might have gotten one 20 years ago in Seattle, but it's just not for me...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2013)

I've always thought that coffee smells heavenly.

Pity about the taste...


----------



## Big Don (Sep 17, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've always thought that coffee smells heavenly.
> 
> Pity about the taste...


It tastes fine, if you dilute it with enough Bailey's...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to be a huge coffee drinker up until just about five years ago.  Then I stopped 'using' it as I was getting jittery off it - and now I can't stand the stuff.  How odd that your tastes and indeed your physiology can change so much (I tried a cup a couple of months back and, no word of a lie, it made me sick).


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2013)

I have literally never tasted coffee. People warned me I'd get hooked and I believed them.


----------



## granfire (Sep 17, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I have literally never tasted coffee. People warned me I'd get hooked and I believed them.



lol, 
you believe everything people tell you?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2013)

Not everything, no--but I'd seen enough coffee-zombies to be concerned in this case.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 17, 2013)

The coffee isn't too bad, since they do use Arabica beans.  At least they're not using Vietnamese Robusta beans (aka 'Cong Coffee') in their coffee...  

As for Starbucks themselves, they can be a rather ruthless business.  There's a coffee shop near my lab, that's a small business.  This store is a combination coffee bar and small-time restaurant, where they serve freshly prepared sandwiches and desserts as well (unlike the re-heated pieces of plastic that Starbucks serves).  

That's when Starbucks decided they wanted to conquer the area, despite the fact that there were already two Starbucks stores within a half mile of this small shop.  Nevertheless, they opened up a location right next to this coffee shop.  

I have to hand it to the small shop, though, they hung in there, and are still there to this day, even though Starbucks left that location just after a year and a half.


----------



## granfire (Sep 18, 2013)

well, so much for you gun toting folks () loving Starbucks....they just announced their 180 on the issue...

(plus it seems they rather raise the prices even when the cost of beans are down...)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2013)

*Starbucks asks U.S. customers to leave guns at home*



> Coffee  chain Starbucks Corp has asked U.S. customers to leave their guns at  home after being dragged into an increasingly fractious debate over U.S.  gun rights in the wake of multiple mass shootings.
> 
> While many U.S. restaurant  chains and retailers do not allow firearms on their properties,  Starbucks' policy had been to default to local gun laws, including "open  carry" regulations in many U.S. states that allow people to bring guns  into stores.
> 
> In August, this led  gun-rights advocates to hold a national "Starbucks Appreciation Day" to  thank the firm for its stance, pulling the company deeper into the  fierce political fight.





> The coffee chain did not, however, issue an  outright ban on guns in its nearly 7,000 company-owned cafes, saying  this would potentially require staff to confront armed customers.
> 
> The Seattle-based company hoped to give "responsible gun owners a chance to respect its request," Schultz said.
> The  CEO told Reuters the policy change was not the result of the Newtown  Starbucks Appreciation Day event, which prompted the Newtown Action  Alliance to call on the company to ban guns at all of its U.S. stores.  Nor was it in response to the mass shootings this week at the Washington  Navy Yard.
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2013)

It's a request, not a ban.  They are still holding their old position of referring to local laws. I see nothing wrong with their making a request. 

Here's the fall out:

The idiot gun grabber crowd will see this as a win because now Starbucks will be as safe as every other gun free zone (you know, those killing fields where it seems most mass shootings occur.)

The idiot gun nut crowd will scream how this is a violation of their rights, and "take their business elsewhere".

The common denominators here are these :* Idiots who can't Read.*

They don't want to be a wild west saloon, no more than I ever wanted MT's non-art areas to be mudpits. They closed their Newtown store for the day rather than let a 'Gun Appreciation' day be held there. They've also gotten very aggressive anti-gunnuts showing up and causing trouble.  Point is, they want both sides to sod off and just drink coffee.

No problem here with that.  When they put up the gun-ban signs, I'll consider taking my business elsewhere.  Until then....I've got a free birthday drink to snag.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2013)

Reply from a "Gun Nut" as Arni like to refer to them:


> This is our fault.
> Starbucks never wanted to be a part of the pro/anti gun fight.  They  made that quite clear by refusing to actively support either side.  They  just wanted to be left alone and serve coffee, while pissing as few  people off as possible.
> The anti-gunners may have started it by petitioning Starbucks, but  the open carry rallies are not anything Starbucks would ever want to be  part of.  That was made quite clear when the Newtown Starbucks closed  before the planned open carry rally.
> Unfortunately we didn&#8217;t read between the lines and didn&#8217;t respect  their wishes.  This is the result.  I&#8217;d have preferred for this to be  worded in such a way as to more specifically apply to open carry only,  but it is what it is.  Unfortunately this will dissuade other businesses  from becoming pro-gun, because Starbucks&#8217; neutral stance attracted lots  of &#8216;gun crazy&#8217;.  We ****ed this up, and we should learn from it.
> ...



Like I said. They just want to sell burnt tasting coffee and be left out of the politics.


----------



## granfire (Sep 18, 2013)

you should know by know that I am grinning from ear to ear when I say such things. 

But seriously, we have reached a ridiculous level of busy body interference in everyday life.
In all but a very few cases MYOB is a motto to live by.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2013)

My statement:
Guns  are "unwelcome" in my office, but like Starbucks I respect the law. I  think they're at the point where they just want to sell coffee, and not  be dragged in to the debate any more.  I'll revisit this opinion if I  start seeing ban signs on their doors.  But you won't see a 'ban' sign  on mine....responsible gun owners are always welcome with me.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 18, 2013)

Nothing has really changed, that law-abiding folks can still carry concealed or unconcealed.  

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/09/1...but-not-banned-from-stores/?intcmp=latestnews

From the CEO Schultz:



> In an interview, CEO Howard Schultz said the decision to ask  customers to stop bringing guns into stores came as a result of the  growing frequency of "Starbucks Appreciation Days," in which gun rights  advocates turned up at Starbucks cafes with firearms.
> 
> 
> Schultz said the events mischaracterized the company's stance on the  issue and the demonstrations "have made our customers uncomfortable."
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2013)

Of course, the voice of the sane says "This is dangerous and must be stopped PRONTO!!   No Starbucks for me until they stand up to the gun nuts and say NO.  I  am tired of MY Liberty being trampled on my these nutjobs who don't  care about anybody but their own God-damned selves.  I have a right to  go for a cup of joe without worrying about being shot at!"

Because, you know, there have been so many shootings at Starbucks. I know the last time I was in there, 3 people were killed by the sugar table. The Barista was wearing kevlar flak jacket, bravely pulling shots while the shrapnel flew.  I got out of there with only a minor leg wound, but Smitty....*Sniff*, Smitty hed *sob* didn't make it.  Took a 45 slug to the temple right as he took his first sip.  The bastid didn't even get to enjoy his burnt bean juice.  

OH GOD!!! WHY!!!! WHY!!!!!  ALL HE WANTED WAS A CUP OF JOE!!!!!

Oh wait.  That only happens in the pee soaked fear addled minds of the panicked anti gun liberal nutter.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 18, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I have literally never tasted coffee. People warned me I'd get hooked and I believed them.



It simply isn't true.  I have been drinking coffee for at least 55 years and I can quit any time I feel like it.  



Grenadier said:


> The coffee isn't too bad, since they do use Arabica beans.  At least they're not using Vietnamese Robusta beans (aka 'Cong Coffee') in their coffee...
> 
> As for Starbucks themselves, they can be a rather ruthless business.  There's a coffee shop near my lab, that's a small business.  This store is a combination coffee bar and small-time restaurant, where they serve freshly prepared sandwiches and desserts as well (unlike the re-heated pieces of plastic that Starbucks serves).
> 
> ...





granfire said:


> well, so much for you gun toting folks () loving Starbucks....they just announced their 180 on the issue...
> 
> (plus it seems they rather raise the prices even when the cost of beans are down...)


----------



## crushing (Sep 18, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> It simply isn't true.  I have been drinking coffee for at least 55 years and I can quit any time I feel like it.



Some people know that they have addictive tendencies, others think they can quit any time.



   Just kidding on the second part.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 18, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I have literally never tasted coffee. People warned me I'd get hooked and I believed them.



It simply isn't true.  I have been drinking coffee for at least 55 years and I can quit any time I feel like it.  :lol:



Grenadier said:


> The coffee isn't too bad, since they do use Arabica beans.  At least they're not using Vietnamese Robusta beans (aka 'Cong Coffee') in their coffee...



I hadn't heard that.  All the Vietnamese coffee I have drank was finely ground arabica.  At least afik.



granfire said:


> well, so much for you gun toting folks () loving Starbucks....they just announced their 180 on the issue...
> 
> (plus it seems they rather raise the prices even when the cost of beans are down...)





From Bob's original post:


_
Starbucks has supported the LGBT community for many years, and we have zero tolerance for discrimination of any kind. We have one of the largest Employer Resource Groups for LGBT employees in the United States helping to raise awareness about issues in the communities in which we live and work. Our benefits program has always offered domestic partner benefits in the United States and Canada, and Starbucks partners actively participate and organize local LGBT events in their communities. Were also very proud of the 100% score we received on the Corporate Equality Index from the Human Rights Campaign. We will continue to work very closely with this organization and others on topics relevant to the community.
_

http://www.starbucks.com/blog/our-de...race-diversity

I fear the day a member of the LGBT community commits a crime with a gun.  :xtrmshock  :wink1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm a regular, gold card Starbucks member.  When I was doing the petfood sales gig the last year, I was in 2x a week.  A giant iced tea or iced coffee was under $3, lasted my whole shift and better than a HFCS loaded soda for me.  I get 1 "fancy" drink when I get the points, and usually just grab a green tea or iced coffee the other times.  Their blonde roast is more akin to Tim Hortons which when it comes to coffee I prefer.  At home, the Keurig is usually used to make tea (hot water and a bag), or for guests.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 18, 2013)

I cant figure out how Starbucks is still around I hate the coffee I do get tea sometimes there but even that is not that good.  I guess they survive on this:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2013)

If I drank that my doctor would hunt me down and beat me.  LOL


----------



## Tgace (Sep 18, 2013)

http://www.thebangswitch.com/our-own-worst-enemy/

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Like I said. They just want to sell burnt tasting coffee and be left out of the politics.




Maybe I'm a bit blasé about this given how much time I've spent in rural parts of the state where its not that uncommon to see a person open carrying.  I wonder how much politics there are in someone open carrying in a coffee shop?  (Honest question  -- I'm not being sarcastic).  Is the concern that the carry might result in some sort of brouhaha between the person carrying and other customers?   The only trouble I've seen with open carrying is running in to all the "Joeys" -- that's where a 5 minute stop for (insert essential here) drags on and on and on because of some guy who insists on telling you about his cousin Joey who shoots a gun like that.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 18, 2013)

crushing said:


> Some people know that they have addictive tendencies, others think they can quit any time.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding on the second part.



Actually you are correct.  But that was what I used to hear from cigarette smokers.  I might even have said it myself.  But actually I had to quit some 5 or 7 times before I really quit smoking cigarettes about 35 years ago.

With coffee, while I really enjoy Vietnamese coffee, I really can quit.  I have done it.  I happen to like green tea as well, and that is my first drink week days.  Then one cup of coffee with a friend at work.

I don't know what happened above and below your post.  Some MT zombie got loose I guess.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 20, 2013)

http://www.ktnv.com/news/local/172377151.html?lc=Smart#.UjtgVHTddAI.facebook
Hmm I wonder if they rethink their stance.


Police say Officer Michael Wolff was off duty when he stopped at a busy Starbucks at the Horizon College Plaza at about 11 a.m.

When he approached the counter, he saw a gunman at the register pulling money out.*

Wolff was in plain clothes but wearing his badge and gun. He aimed his gun at the gunman, identfied himself as an officer and ordered the suspect to drop his weapon.

The gunman tried to run off but an employee had locked the door. He ran through a glass door, but Wollf caught up to him.


----------

